
Ask HN: Has anyone moved from a 100K salary to 200k salary directly? - tata2020
How was your experience?
======
n9
I very nearly did that ten years ago. I had been at the same firm from age 23
until 38 and had started at a very junior level and had advanced to the most
senior possible level in that time. I made a horizontal move to another firm
and the 90% pay raise I got put me in the mid range for my JD there. It is
nice to make a lot more money. I would say the first thing you should do is
get out debt and or save a year's pay. Then go on a really nice vacation. It
is easy to spend a lot of money every month without setting definite goals...
and it is even easier to become depressed when you spend all that money and it
doesn't have the effect that you want it to. Better to build something and
have something to look forward to. Just my two cents.

------
mburshteyn1
I went from ~90k to ~250k TC. Getting a local job in NYC after leaving a fully
remote job based in my old town. It was quite shocking. The result was that I
could suddenly save a TON more money and had to rapidly learn the concepts of
investing for the future.

------
rinchik
100K to 200K sounds like a great jump, but not nearly, not even close as
significant or impactful, as e.g. going from 30K to 70K. Lower bound jumps are
the hardest and the ones worth (and quite interesting, to be honest) studying
IMHO.

------
twblalock
What's the purpose of this question?

I've had big salary bumps before. My experience was that I made more money and
could afford to invest more and buy more stuff with it. What did you expect?

~~~
tata2020
Not the experience after you got the bump. The experience of getting that 200k
it cud be because of switch from one state to another or may be because you
specialized in some specific tech.

The purpose is to identify what really led to a 100 % bump , i believe it is
not something that happens usually in many cases and few special cases might
have led to this.

To understand wat paved the way for this special case to happen.

~~~
twblalock
The most common way to do such a thing that I am aware of is to move from a
small company to a FAANG company, especially when that involves moving to
Silicon Valley from somewhere else.

Moving from academia to industry can also result in a large pay increase.

------
throwaway6843
After working for a decade at a nonprofit at 100K, I used hired.com to get an
iOS dev position at 175K. A year later I moved to a 200K position.

~~~
rinchik
sounds like an ad for hired :thinking_face:

------
throwaway98109
Close to this. 125K in a small city working for small company on a government
project. I took a bit of time off to travel and then landed a 220K job in
Seattle. Rent cost took added a bit more than $15K Taxes took another $27K.

The difference really is moving from a small co. to FANG.

CTCI and LC your way there.

~~~
guessmyname
For clarification…

• FANG means “Facebook, Amazon, Netflix and Google” [1]

• CTCI means “Cracking the Coding Interview” [2]

• LC means “Leet Code” [3]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facebook,_Apple,_Amazon,_Netfl...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facebook,_Apple,_Amazon,_Netflix_and_Google)

[2]
[http://www.crackingthecodinginterview.com/](http://www.crackingthecodinginterview.com/)

[3] [https://leetcode.com/](https://leetcode.com/)

------
nolite
no

------
java-man
yes

~~~
tata2020
How was your experience?

~~~
sosense
good

